# Any Tuggers on Hilton Head this Week?



## Suzy (Apr 19, 2008)

Maybe we could meet.  I'm also thinking of retiring here and may take a tour of 
Del Webb's Sun City.  

Suzy


----------



## Janette (Apr 20, 2008)

I am in Maine until tomorrow night but will be home in Sun City until Friday.  I would be happy for you to come by if you are in the area. Send me a private e-mail and I will answer you on Tues.


----------



## Quilter (Apr 20, 2008)

I just left Hilton Head yesterday after being there for 2 weeks.

While you are out in the Sun City area why don't you look at the HGTV Green Home at Traditions.   It was interesting.   The price of the ticket is tax deductible as the proceeds are contributed to a charity.   Another one of my favorite places to visit is Palmetto Bluff and have lunch at Buffalos.    Very good food.   When the weather is nice you can sit on the screen porch or outside.   An absolutely beautiful development.   http://www.palmetto-bluff.com/ 

Hope you have a wonderful trip.


----------



## Suzy (Apr 21, 2008)

Just signed back on.  We are having a great time and enjoying the weather, sightseeing and restaurants.  Yesterday we had breakfast at Stacks and saw Robert Irvine from the Food Channel with his wife and children there.  Last night we ate at Marley's Island Grill.  Today we had breakfast at Signe's Bakery, lunch at the Crazy Crab, and dinner at Juleps.  All were very good.  

We are going to the HGTV Green Home later in the week.  I do want to see that.  I also want to go to the Coastal Discovery Museum.  

Any other must sees/dos let me know!

Suzy


----------



## PGtime (Apr 22, 2008)

*Just left yesterday*

We were there to see the Verizon Heritage and enjoyed seeing Boo Weekley win again.  I never seem to get tired of the scenery and can't wait to retire there.  Next time we're down for a little longer, we'll try to hook up with some permanent residents (Janette, etc.)

Paul


----------



## tlwmkw (Apr 24, 2008)

Wish I was there too.  Love Hilton Head- weather must be nice now.  Have a great time.  Post your thoughts about the Green Home- we were there at Easter but it wasn't open yet.


----------



## jme (Apr 24, 2008)

Just wanted to say that you are all BUMS.  I hope it rains.  no, POURS.  How can you all post such vicious tales that you are AT HILTON HEAD? do you not realize what you are doing to the rest of us who gaze out the windows, knowing full well that you are all sipping Margaritas around the pools, OR strolling the wide beaches, OR riding bikes on the gorgeous Sea Pines trails????? So, get over it. And please just email privately, OK? The less we know the better.  


now, really....    ......you don't think me serious? Just wish (REAL, REAL bad) that we were there!!!!  It's downright painful, in fact.  I told my nurse just this morning that while we were working people were strolling the HH beaches, as we spoke, and NOW THIS !!!  ....just look what I read!!! Suddenly you all come out of the woodwork and RUB it in!!!!  Sheesh........Rain dance has commenced......jme


----------



## Dave M (Apr 24, 2008)

Golly, Marty, someone who doesn't know you might conclude from what you wrote that you employ a nurse to care for you in your feeble old age!  

Or maybe you really are older than I remember....


----------



## catwgirl (Apr 24, 2008)

So what is the deal?  Sounds like EVERYONE is retiring to Hilton Head.  Gonna get pretty crowded there ...  Are you sure there are enough golf courses ??
LOL


----------



## Janette (Apr 24, 2008)

Had lunch with Suzy and her friends at the Hidden Cypress Grill in Sun City today. It's great to meet Tuggers(another plus for living in Sun City). We have to leave Sat for a week in Orlando. It's a tough life but someone has to feed the mouse! JME, don't be sad!! You'll be old enough to join us someday!!


----------



## jme (Apr 24, 2008)

Dave M said:


> Golly, Marty, someone who doesn't know you might conclude from what you wrote that you employ a nurse to care for you in your feeble old age!
> 
> Or maybe you really are older than I remember....




Actually you remembered quite well, Dave,  thank you........(LOL) 

But your point is very well taken!  I'll try to be crystal clear next time. Of course, as you KNOW, I was referring to one of my employee nurses at the office, not my own personal Private Duty Nurse....I'd love to have one of those, however----to fetch my coffee, slippers, and newspaper, you see...

I'll bet you had a "time bet" on how long it would take before I responded to that one! Well, chalk one up for you, Dave....you got me good! I'm still laughing, tho..........Marty (jme)


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Apr 24, 2008)

Retiring to the Carolina's keeps coming up (and I've never even been there!) Where is Del Webb's Sun City?
Thanks,
Liz


----------



## Janette (Apr 25, 2008)

Sun City is 13 miles from the HHI bridge, 6 miles from 95, 17 miles from Savannah, 23 miles from Beaufort SC, and about 2 hours from Charleston.


----------



## jme (Apr 26, 2008)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> Retiring to the Carolina's keeps coming up (and I've never even been there!) Where is Del Webb's Sun City?
> Thanks,
> Liz



it's been a one-way ticket for 20 years. I'm surprised Disney hasn't put up a monorail. Someday the island is gonna sink, BUT there will probably be an underwater Marriott by then.....jme


----------



## KathyPet (May 2, 2008)

While you are checking out Sun City check out Riverbend across the other side of the Parkway.  It is part of Sun city in that you pay Sun city HO dues and can use all the amenities but in Riverbend you purchase a lot and can build a custom house on it.  They also have their own small pool and their own Clubhouse.  We own a lot there and hope to build and retire there someday.


----------



## mish (May 9, 2008)

We just returned from a week at the Surfwatch...my husband is insisting that we seriously look at retiring to HHI.  We drove past the Sun City area- any comments?  If you are looking for a great place to eat, try Aqua's for happy hour.  We had great martini's for $3.50, and enough appetizer's at half price to make a meal.  Weather and pool water were perfect.  The ocean, though a little cool, was what us northerner's are used to during the summer.  Any thoughts to the real estate and prices down there?  Does anyone know anything about the Bluffton area?
Mish


----------



## Janette (May 11, 2008)

I can talk your ears off telling you how much we love Sun City. Just e-mail me with specific questions and I'll be happy to answer.


----------

